# Art > Personal Art >  Trinity Church Facade

## Tammuz

Trinity Church in Munich.

Attachment 9888

Even now, two months after my last try in this chaos forum, the upload function does not work. *In other forums I had no problem with uploading or inserting this pic*.

And how can a thread-opener post be deleted ?????????????

The uploaded file has originally about 600 Kilobytes. However, below it is stated that the file has only 157 Bytes. Very strange.

----------

